# 2013 Yak Calendar delivered next week



## plasticlova (Sep 13, 2008)

https://lovethatyak.com/Cal.php

This 'Yak' Calendar was created with the 'Yakker' in mind. A great Christmas gift and compliment to any office, pool room or 'man cave'.

The Calendar features:
• FULL ABT yak rounds for 2013
• comprehensive list of 'yaking' links of interest
• holidays
• moon phases
• quality images from fellow 'yakers' around the country 
• professionally designed and printed
• info on how, lures used etc featured fish were caught
• yak related adverts
only $18 and FREE postage (Aust only).

We offer PayPal Credit or Debit Card express secure ordering.
Orders will be posted promptly after the order is received. from 11.12.12

we proudly support the Leukaemia Foundation.


----------

